# Today's Technology & Spying Capabilities



## fmdog44 (Jan 19, 2022)

Watch a two-hour long documentary on technology used in spying all over the world last night and to say the least it was terrifying. I'll keep it short but we now have self feeding monster that is more invasive with every innovation. One example: Light bulbs that pick up conversations and by vibrating the contents of the conversations and the light from the bulbs is targeted by lazers then fed into computers or whatever. Drapes won't protect because the lazers pick up all light in the room not blocked out! Information can be attached to a single strand of DNA much like info. on microdots in the past. Drones the size of dragonflies. No author of any book ever dreamed "Big Brother" would ever have such capabilities. Then there is China's spying capabilities.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 21, 2022)

I think the concept of "privacy" does not exist in the real world. The only challenge for "Big Brother" is not the technology of surveillance, but the vast amount of data, which has to be analyzed.
BTW I don't want to sound like one of those conspiracy nuts, with the foil hats; but China is not the only government spying on the rest of us. I think it's sort of naive to believe the US, UK, OZ    et al, aren't doing the same.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 21, 2022)

"Privacy" ended years ago.  If you access the Internet, have a cell phone, or a vehicle with GPS, etc., much of what you do is tracked and collected...both by the government, and corporate advertising.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 21, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I think the concept of "privacy" does not exist in the real world. The only challenge for "Big Brother" is not the technology of surveillance, but the vast amount of data, which has to be analyzed.
> BTW I don't want to sound like one of those conspiracy nuts, with the foil hats; but *China is not the only government spying on the rest of us*. *I think it's sort of naive to believe the US, UK, OZ    et al, aren't doing the same.*


....yes, it would be naive to think that _we_(Western powers collectively) are'nt doing the same, including hacking foreign government's computer networks. Nobody wants to hear that, just focusing on "them" being naughty. Chaulk it up to Global checks & balances.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 21, 2022)

In my case at least, just what is the frightful or damaging information is the Gubment trying to gather while watching me 24/7 ?  I have more things to worry about than checking my lightbulb filaments or the other various devices that are tracking me.  In our 80's now, posting photos of our sex life shouldn't very interesting.  Even my bank book would be of little interest.

I suppose that I could try and involve myself in some form of internet crime, if my grandkids would help me with the computer skills that I'd need.  How I will vote is of little interest as my vote will be tossed around by the folks running the elections throughout the country.

Now,  if I was to involve myself in a ****** relationship with some young lady, I might not want the roving eye to keep track of me - -but - -at 88, I'll take a chance on that not being a concern.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 21, 2022)

Y'know, it used to not bother me.
I'd look on google for a tool, and within minutes, I'd get an ad for that tool.
OK, fine.

However, yesterday I was at the street, talking to a neighbor about PEX plumbing.
No look ups, just chatting in the street

Guess what came across my screen tonight

That's a bit unnerving


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2022)

At least two decades ago, my brother said "When you are looking at T.V., T.V. is watching you", as he pointed out the spying capabilities of those devices. That was before "smart TVs" were a big thing. Then reports did come out about smart TVs having the ability to "spy". Even before that, I saw a movie about a helicopter that could spy on people from quite a distance. Wikipedia describes the plot for Blue Thunder (1983). Here's an excerpt: _"With powerful armament, and other accoutrements such as thermal infrared scanners, unidirectional microphones and cameras, built-in mobile telephone, computer and modem, and a U-Matic Video Cassette Recorder (VCR), Blue Thunder appears to be a formidable tool in the war on crime." _Of course they found out the helicopter was going to wind up being used for malicious purposes.

I've always believed that the so called futuristic technology we see in movies eventually become reality. I hadn't heard about the light bulbs though! What is the name of the documentary and where did you watch it (cable, streaming...if so what platform)?


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 21, 2022)

Don M. said:


> "Privacy" ended years ago.  If you access the Internet, have a cell phone, or a vehicle with GPS, etc., much of what you do is tracked and collected...both by the government, and corporate advertising.


You've got it in one. There's one intrusion that everyone, well almost everyone, gives voluntarily, and that's there spending habits. Using your card, be it a store card, credit card or debit card, you are giving big brother every detail of what you spend, what you buy, when,  where and how often. That is why those with an invested interest say that we are heading for a cashless society. No we are not, it just seems that way because of the convenience of card purchases and the difficulty of paying by cash with internet purchases.


----------



## oldpop (Jan 21, 2022)

JMO Here in the U.S.A. our privacy went down the tubes with the Patriot Act right after 9/11. Much of our technology has trickled down to us from the military. I do not worry about it but I do think about it. In reality there is not one thing I can do about it. It is way past the tipping point.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2022)

If Big Brother has guts enough to look, I've got guts enough to show him.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 22, 2022)

There is a lot more than this that even we can buy. I remember browsing a catalog of spy stuff, corporate espionage, and corporate counter espionage in the "80s". BB sized and smaller recording devices can be casually placed in corporate board rooms, your bosses office, your spouses belongings/clothing etc if you have such a desire.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm not too concerned about our government "spying" on us.  First, they seem to have a pretty solid track record of "not being able to find their backsides in a dark room with two hands and a flashlight".  Second, if they did know everything there was to know about my wife and me, the only thing they'd get would be "bored".

The effectiveness of government/government spying might be a bit better.

Our grocery stores do track our purchases.  It makes it possible to more effectively manage inventory and keep prices down.  They can give us coupons for specific items that we use.  Maybe best of all, if a product is recalled they notify us immediately via email.  We've never seen any indication that they share or sell that information.

I'm certainly not losing any sleep over it.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

Another area to be careful is the apps. It pays to read the 'permissions' you are agreeing to. Some want access to your phone, camera and e-mail.
These days we have to give consent to cookies...it's a good idea to just check what you are giving them access to.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 22, 2022)

Most spying by our appliances and computers is used to figure out what kind of crap we might want to buy so they can target us with ads. I'm not all that concerned with that, and when I really want to, I can avoid or block them. And if websites and other media is going to bombard us with ads, they might just as well be advertising something I might want to buy. I'm not an impulse buyer, so it's not going to get me to buy something I don't really want or need.

A bigger concern for me is people trying to get my personal information so they can steal from me. Every time you install a new computer program, there's always the chance that it might contain spyware. If somebody breaks into your house to steal from you, you can shoot them, which I would not hesitate one second to do. My house is my safe space, and if you violate my domiciliary equanimity, all bets are off. But if somebody gets your bank password and your bank website is lax on security, like mine is, it would be easy for someone to rip you off. Now that I think about it, I need to switch banks. It's actually a credit union. I've used them for over twenty years and am not impressed. They've actually gotten worse over the past five or so years. Hopefully, they're not spying on me while I type this.   

And then there's the political spying that can be used to steal elections. That's a serious threat in this day and age. An awful lot of people in our country including many elected officials seem to want to do away with our ability to elect our leaders. They want to turn our elections into something resembling what they have in Russia where people get to vote but it doesn't matter who they vote for because Putin has control over the counting of the votes.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 22, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I think the concept of "privacy" does not exist in the real world. The only challenge for "Big Brother" is not the technology of surveillance, but the vast amount of data, which has to be analyzed.
> BTW I don't want to sound like one of those conspiracy nuts, with the foil hats; but China is not the only government spying on the rest of us. I think it's sort of naive to believe the US, UK, OZ    et al, aren't doing the same.





Nathan said:


> ....yes, it would be naive to think that _we_(Western powers collectively) are'nt doing the same, including hacking foreign government's computer networks. Nobody wants to hear that, just focusing on "them" being naughty. Chaulk it up to Global checks & balances.


True, but I'm convinced none are as malicious or as threatening as the CCP.

I'm taking this opportunity to say that (imo) the problem isn't China, it's their gov't, the CCP. I honestly believe that China would be a friendly nation, and possibly a good friend and ally to the US, if not for the CCP.


----------



## bingo (Jan 22, 2022)

there's been  reports of flashing  lights in white house...maybe  some of those light bulbs for spying  on conversations


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 22, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, it used to not bother me.
> I'd look on google for a tool, and within minutes, I'd get an ad for that tool.
> OK, fine.
> 
> ...


If you have a smartphone and it was with you, Gary, Google knows all, even if it's turned off.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 22, 2022)

Apple ear buds. This morning I saw a news bit saying if there is an I phone within 50 feet of you they can listen to what you are hearing. Also Apple has these things the size of quarters used for tracking your loved ones. The problem with then is I can buy some and drop one in your pocket or purse or car and know where you are.  One more reason not to have a smart phone.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> If you have a smartphone and it was with you, Gary, Google knows all, even if it's turned off.


interesting

I need one that can read my mind...without typing


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 22, 2022)

Well, I have one that's got a microphone and I speak all my texts.  Of course the typos are legend, but most of my recipients get the gist of what I wanted to say, so it does make life somewhat easier.  I like your idea even better, Gary, but I'd have to be very careful not to let my mind drift.


----------

